# Aladdin: Deutscher Trailer mit Will Smith als Dschinni



## PCGH-Redaktion (13. März 2019)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu *Aladdin: Deutscher Trailer mit Will Smith als Dschinni* gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Aladdin: Deutscher Trailer mit Will Smith als Dschinni*


----------



## Maverick3k (13. März 2019)

Reicht ein Artikel nicht? Es ist sogar das gleiche Video.


----------



## Amigo (13. März 2019)

Kann ich nur zustimmen... etwas Tellerrand gerne, aber doch nicht den ganzen vor das Gesicht geklebt.  Hab schon bald keine Lust mehr auf den Film...


----------



## MourDog (14. März 2019)

Diese Filmnews sind echt keine Glanzleitung der PCGH Redaktion. Was ist da los?! Gibt es keine echten Hardware Themen mehr? Wen interssieren solche News? Bitte melden!


----------



## RyzA (15. März 2019)

MourDog schrieb:


> Diese Filmnews sind echt keine Glanzleitung der PCGH Redaktion. Was ist da los?! Gibt es keine echten Hardware Themen mehr? Wen interssieren solche News? Bitte melden!


Schon mal mitbekommen in welchen Unterforum du bist?

Ansonsten freue ich mich auf den Film.


----------

